# Covid vaccine for under 12s



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 10, 2022)

I don’t know how they’re rolling it out but our diabetic kid had his first vaccine yesterday. He won’t be 12 until the end of next month. I presume he got it early because of his diabetes so it may be that they’re finally rolling it out to diabetic 5-12s now. He was called through the surgery and they took extra time to explain the vaccine and what it does so it wasn’t just a standard vaccine appointment like my older kid had. No side effects today and no change in BG just FWIW.


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2022)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I don’t know how they’re rolling it out but our diabetic kid had his first vaccine yesterday. He won’t be 12 until the end of next month. I presume he got it early because of his diabetes so it may be that they’re finally rolling it out to diabetic 5-12s now. He was called through the surgery and they took extra time to explain the vaccine and what it does so it wasn’t just a standard vaccine appointment like my older kid had. No side effects today and no change in BG just FWIW.


Yes, they are rolling it out to clinically vulnerable 5-11 year olds, and those who live with an immune-compromised adult.








						Covid vaccination for UK children: what has been approved?
					

Young children most vulnerable to Covid will be offered vaccine, and there are changes to booster schedules for some older ones




					www.theguardian.com
				



I have read somewhere in the last few days that it’s being considered whether they should roll it out to all 5-11 year olds, the argument against being that most of them get it mildly or have already had it, the argument for, is for people wanting to take children abroad where rules say they have to have had it.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2022)

Just for interest - which brand of vaccine was given?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 10, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Just for interest - which brand of vaccine was given?


Pfizer


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Just for interest - which brand of vaccine was given?



As I understand it they have a smaller dose.

I must admit I haven't done any kids shifts.


----------

